# Waterfowl I.D. help



## jeepguy (Nov 7, 2005)

We got these two ducks in Minnesota today. I cannot seem to I.D. them, I have looked all over and cannot figure it out, any help would be great


----------



## ksfowler (Oct 4, 2007)

Hen Goldeneyes


----------



## NodakDuckSlayer (Nov 13, 2008)

Yup hen goldeneyes


----------



## shiawassee_kid (Oct 28, 2005)

ksfowler said:


> Hen Goldeneyes


i concur!

mmmhhhmmm good eats there.


----------



## 2Socks (Apr 18, 2006)

if you can't ID them.....DON"T SHOOT THEM!


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Hen Common Goleneyes to be exact.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Dude, those are hen canvasbacks! I'd pull this post before the feds come to your house!

Sorry, I had to.  :lol:


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hen Goldies, but why shoot something you have no idea what they are?


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Hen Common Goldeneyes, you'll be surprised when you shoot the drake how much in size they differ.


----------



## B420 (Jun 6, 2008)

In MN a guy has to take what he can get, might have been the only two birds he had come in all day. In MN we don't have the luxury of seeing thousands of birds each year.


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

B420 said:


> In MN a guy has to take what he can get, might have been the only two birds he had come in all day. In MN we don't have the luxury of seeing thousands of birds each year.


I agree. I do my best to ID, but sometimes it just happens to fast.

As long as they aren't a Can and you don't have any Scaup in your bag yet. Bang away and figure it out later.

Like everyone else said. Hen Common Goldeneyes.

When I'm hunting, I don't really care what it is as long as it's not a Can. If I can tell it's not a Can. Bang away. Then ID. Until you get your Scaup. Then it's back to trying to ID first. That sucks.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

ruger1 said:


> When I'm hunting, I don't really care what it is as long as it's not a Can. If I can tell it's not a Can. Bang away. Then ID. Until you get your Scaup. Then it's back to trying to ID first. That sucks.


While I understand the frustrations of hunting ducks in MN, it really is best to always be trying to I.D. your birds. Even if your at the point where your bag allows you to take anything but a can. If nothing else it's good practice for when you do need to know what you're aiming at.

Not an attack in anyway, just my 2 pennies.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Yup I would rather miss an opportunity to bring birds home than pay a fine for shooting grebes or something illegal.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

B420 said:


> In MN a guy has to take what he can get, might have been the only two birds he had come in all day. In MN we don't have the luxury of seeing thousands of birds each year.


 :fiddle:

Keep telling the kids that and maybe there won't be so many MN duck hunters.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

B420 said:


> In MN a guy has to take what he can get, might have been the only two birds he had come in all day. In MN we don't have the luxury of seeing thousands of birds each year.


I heard there have been quite a few guys 'taking what they can get' along the Mighty Mississippi...

...The wardens have been writing lots of tickets for Canvasbacks being shot when the season is closed.

But hey, you can't blame a guy for taking what he can get now can you? I'm suprised the wardens didn't cut them all a break.


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

Last time I tried to eat a goldeneye it stunk up the house! that was many years ago,divers come in low and fast with a very fast wing beat as do bills and cans,in low light conditions ID'ing birds is tough so why shoot? :eyeroll:

Thank goodness for field shooting corn fed mallards


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

diver_sniper said:


> While I understand the frustrations of hunting ducks in MN, it really is best to always be trying to I.D. your birds. Even if your at the point where your bag allows you to take anything but a can. If nothing else it's good practice for when you do need to know what you're aiming at.
> 
> Not an attack in anyway, just my 2 pennies.


Well said.


----------



## Bustin Lips (Mar 16, 2008)

B420 has a point but I also think it is very important to know what you are trying to shoot!


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

B420 said:


> In MN a guy has to take what he can get, might have been the only two birds he had come in all day. In MN we don't have the luxury of seeing thousands of birds each year.


Yeah, I know, I live here. But taking what you can get? Sure hunting is difficult at times, deal with it. 
I understand that they may have been the only birds seen all day. But even after they were shot, this particulat hunter was still trying to ID them hours after they were taken. For all this person knew they could've been an endangered species :eyeroll: Granted they aren't, but before posting on here, they had zero idea what they were. I don't care if you are from MN, ND or where ever, ID your f'ing birds :******:


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Always ID before you shoot, that's just common sense, and a big part of the fun of waterfowl hunting. Anyone can go out and band away, it is a true test of a hunter to bring home exactly what he wants within the state limit.


----------



## OBSESSED (Nov 23, 2006)

I like goldeneyes we call them whistlers you usually hear them before you see them. Only waterfowl to make that kind of noise when they fly.


----------



## Goose Swatter (Jan 27, 2008)

Shoot first ask questions later.


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

Goose Swatter said:


> Shoot first ask questions later.


agreed :beer:


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

PJ said:


> B420 said:
> 
> 
> > In MN a guy has to take what he can get, might have been the only two birds he had come in all day. In MN we don't have the luxury of seeing thousands of birds each year.
> ...


You forgot to give the woman props also PJ. :wink:


----------



## proagr465 (Nov 18, 2006)

I bet on any given morning at shooting light if those 2 goldies buzz any of our spreads they would have everything but the mojo thrown at them. Identified or not! I'm calling BS on some of you for slamming a guy who just wanted a little help on duck 101. C-backs are really easy to rule out, so if it's not that then "cut-em".


----------



## duckslyer (Nov 27, 2008)

:sniper: it is much easier to id when they are not moving. "shoot to identify"


----------

